
Famo.us – JavaScript engine and framework (Livestream today) - beaker52
http://famo.us/
======
edwinvdgraaf
Some more information:
[https://docs.google.com/a/famo.us/document/d/1aC461kM855a66S...](https://docs.google.com/a/famo.us/document/d/1aC461kM855a66SzFT_TG8sHpQxqDWy-4yH2XfLBxtTk/edit?pli=1)

and
[https://docs.google.com/a/famo.us/document/d/1DE_26fh9nYbU2x...](https://docs.google.com/a/famo.us/document/d/1DE_26fh9nYbU2xYcrxPWFLjC5Lc1M-0vf2L-qTmuoqw/edit?pli=1#heading=h.6ncv3vx0scj6)

Source: [https://twitter.com/befamous](https://twitter.com/befamous)

------
Kenji
"40-60fps on phones, tablets, PCs..." >klicks a button >site doesn't react for
2 minutes >laggy background animation >on i7 2.7GHz Laptop (AC adapter plugged
in)

Either I'm missing something, or this is absolutely ridiculous. The
performance problem is because of the abstraction level, we're too far away
from the metal with DOM/JavaScript. This can't be solved with JavaScript.

~~~
adam74
I'm assuming it compiles to native code on mobile.

BTW, I have a shit computer and the site ran smoothly for me.

~~~
Kenji
It displays a completely different site on chrome than on firefox for some
reason...

~~~
tmikaeld
Maybe Firefox cant handle it?

------
Ronsenshi
Would be nice if "About" page worked - just to clear some stuff about
framework.

Also, something's not quite right with menu background on Android (Chrome)
disappears after a bit. Although, if you click on "menu" button, it's visible,
but only until you close it.

------
madoublet
I really hope this is successful. But to me, animation performance is really a
small problem in the larger problem of deploying HTML as an app. Sure, having
something that performs on par with native apps is great. But, both Ionic and
WinJS seem to be tackling that problem right now. And, both don't use some
esoteric 3D rendering engine and are fully compliant with Angular or anything
else you want to use.

The bigger problem, in my mind at least, is gaining full access to the same
APIs that are available to native DEVs. Cordova does a pretty good job, but if
you go off their core APIs then you are stuck trying to build or figure out
plugins, which is less than ideal.

------
beaker52
Livestream:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmQMVjCVZBo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmQMVjCVZBo)

------
spyder
List of demos: [http://demo.famo.us/](http://demo.famo.us/)

------
dreen
I like how the example idea is ripped off three.js:
[http://threejs.org/examples/#css3d_periodictable](http://threejs.org/examples/#css3d_periodictable)
;p

But seriously, this doesn't look very release-ready.

~~~
itp
If you visit your own link and then click on the "info" link at the top,
you'll be taken to a G+ post explaining that the three.js periodic table demo
was an attempt to recreate something the author had seen.

Written in famo.us.

~~~
dreen
You're right, that's interesting.

~~~
itp
If nothing else it's an indictment of the weird beta-but-not-really-beta that
famo.us has spent so much time in, given that this isn't the first time I've
seen people assume that it was a three.js demo that inspired the famo.us demo,
rather than the other way around.

~~~
dreen
Yeah, it seems the first post about it on HN was over a year ago. I suppose
that's a good enough time for a controlled test release. Will be exciting to
see this in the wild.

